# Problème clavier ( touche verr maj)



## thenetweb (27 Décembre 2007)

Salut j'ai un pti problème avec mon macbook

quand j'enfonce la touche Verr Maj la  fonction marche trés bien pour les lettres mais pour les chiffres, ca a pas l air de marcher  exemple : avec la touche Verr Maj ALLUMÉ

quand j enfonce le ( 1 ) ce me met  ( & ) et pareil pour tous les autres chiffres a part le 7 j'obtient un ( È ) et non pas le (è).

par contre avec la touche maj simple ( en restant appuyé  sur la touche )j'arrive a avoir les chiffres normalement .

Quelqu'un a déja eu ce prob ?? ou es ce normale ?

Merci


----------



## anneee (27 Décembre 2007)

préf système/international/menu saisie et tu coches français numérique


----------



## thenetweb (27 Décembre 2007)

ok merci c'étit tout simple


----------



## JF (20 Janvier 2008)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème....Merci pour l'astuce


----------



## Finouche (20 Janvier 2008)

bercy2003 a dit:


> J'ai eu exactement le même problème....Merci pour l'astuce



En fait ce n'est pas un problème, c'est le comportement normal de tout clavier Mac.


----------



## JF (20 Janvier 2008)

Finouche a dit:


> En fait ce n'est pas un problème, c'est le comportement normal de tout clavier Mac.


Non parce qu'au début tout marchait bien ( côté chiffres) et sans raison le "problème" est apparu


----------



## desmon64 (1 Août 2010)

bonjour

J'ai_comme_vous_pouvez_le_bvoir.
un_petit_soucis:_j'ai_plus_de_barre_espace_ni_de_tabulation,_latouche_majuscuke_marche_plus.
La-Touche-effaxer_non_plus_et-une-des-flêche_(celle-du_haut_ne_marche_Plus)

qu'elqu'un_connaitrait_il_la_solution_ou_doois_je_appeler_apple_?


----------



## Rémi M (1 Août 2010)

Si tout ça ne marche plus, tu devrais appeler Apple et Vite !


----------



## Ninich0ou (18 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous. J'ai donc le même "problème". Et je ne vois malheureusement pas où se trouve "international" dans préférence système. Pourriez vous m'éclairer svp ??


----------



## Sly54 (18 Octobre 2013)

Sous Lion ou Mountain Lion, c'est dans :

Préférences système / Langue et Texte / Méthodes de saisie


----------

